# cryptocoryne aponogetifolia vs. philippine java fern



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi,

I'd much appreciate if you could identify this plant. I got it very cheap from a small LFS in our place. Not sure if it is a cryptocoryne aponogetifolia or a philippine java fern.



Photo of the roots



Additional photos:





Additional ID please. Couldn't find this at the plant finder.



The leaves are quite stiff.







Thanks in advance. Cheers!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The first is definitely a Cryptocoryne and no fern. And I think aponogetifolia is right. The second looks like Cyperus helferi.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

Cheers Yo-han! Much appreciated.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

2nd plant: I suspect it's not Cyperus helferi but Ophiopogon (japonicus?), mondo grass.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

I guess, one way to find out. If the plant melts in the nano I planted it in, then I guess it's mondo grass.  Thanks, miremonster


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

The mondo grass is apparently quite robust, dies slowly under water - maybe a reason why that and some other terrestrial plants (Cordyline etc.) are frequently ordered by LFS, where some true aquatic plant species often decay much earlier because of bad conditions 
Cyperus helferi has relatively soft, lighter green leaves with gradually tapering, acute tip, easy to bend. The leaves are lengthwise folded (plicate), like an "M". Ophiopogon leaves are rather plane, with blunter tip.


----------



## tonnakpil (Jul 29, 2013)

The leaves of the second plant definitely have a fold in the middle and is not plain. It is also easy to bend, but gives a snap when you break it. Leaves are also pointed and not blunt. Just this morning, i saw new growth in the plant I planted in my nano. Thanks so much, miremonster. I'll post more photos next week. Hopefully I have a true Aquatic plant. Have a great weekend!


----------

